# cupsd wont start saying child exited with status 98 [SOLVED]

## m9dhatter

its been a while since i used my printer and ive been upgrading cups for a while since i started the service. when i started it today, it kept saying

```

 * Starting cupsd...

cupsd: Child exited with status 98!                                       [ !! ]

```

any ideas how this could be solved?

i tried reemerging cupsd foomatic hpijs and the lot. couldnt get it to work...Last edited by m9dhatter on Sat Jan 29, 2005 4:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## m9dhatter

well, after a few hours, i solved it and this is what i did. i found out that cups wont start because it seems to find port 631 already in use. i dont know of any app that is using this port but since its complaining, i went to edit cupsd.conf

```
# vi /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
```

and added:

```
Port 632
```

then restarted cupsd

```
# ./cupsd restart

 * Starting cupsd...                                                      [ ok ]
```

if it runs, just stop the service again, remove the new port entry and restart the service. cupsd should start using 631 again.

----------

## cantao

Hi!

I tried your trick and it didn't work... A 

```
ps aux | grep cups
```

 shown me that cupsd was running yet, even with the service being stop. So I kiiled it and restarted the service  :Smile: 

Cheers, Cantão!

----------

